# monkey see monkey do



## jmurray (Apr 4, 2015)

I made a few bowls lately. @DKMD imitation is the highest form of flattery. I loved the ones you posted, so with that shape in mind I went for it. 95% done with @woodtickgreg square rougher. I still don't own a bowl gouge so I'm making due with what I got , 9.5"

comments welcome,

Reactions: Like 13 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## TimR (Apr 4, 2015)

Looks great Josh, perhaps a personal popcorn bowl? Maple or sycamore?


----------



## jmurray (Apr 4, 2015)

TimR said:


> Looks great Josh, perhaps a personal popcorn bowl? Maple or sycamore?


Sycamore, a joy to turn


----------



## TimR (Apr 4, 2015)

I've yet to turn sycamore, though I have a couple pieces somewhere in my stash. Ironically...that's also the name of my high school. 
By the way, what finish did you use?


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2015)

Very nice....That looks great!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 4, 2015)

great bowl josh

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 4, 2015)

Josh you're not the first guy Keller has inspired, and I'm sure he'll be proud to see that. Really impressive even if you owned a bowl gouge.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 4, 2015)

Josh - thats even more impressive given that you got that good a finish with a square shaped cutter. You must have done a ton f sanding  The results were outstanding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 4, 2015)

It looks perfect to me, and I'm amazed you got that kind of finish using a square tool... I'm lucky to get something like that with anything I've got.

As for the imitation, I'm just copying shapes that I've seen from other turners... Nothing new under the sun. Thanks for the nod though!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jmurray (Apr 4, 2015)

@NYWoodturner I just put a fresh cutter on so sanding wasn't to bad. I usually have to start at 150-180.
I think I'm a better sander than I am a Turner .

@TimR is just spraycan satin Laquer, paper towel buffed. I'm having trouble finding a finish I like. I like Laquer because it dries fast, and doesn't run real easy


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 4, 2015)

Looks awesome Josh. Guys you would be surprised at what you can do with that square cutter, I like the radiused square cutters myself.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 5, 2015)

You did that with a square rougher!?! Holy crap! I don't think I would even attempt a bowl with a radiused square! You have a very steady hand or a lot of sand paper! Lol

Very nice bowl! That's a much nicer bowl than any I have turned and I own two Thompson bowl gouges!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Apr 5, 2015)

Great job on the bowl!! Like the picture, kinda rustic looking that works well with the bowl

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 5, 2015)

Sweet looking bowl Josh with all the diff colors and grain pattern!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 5, 2015)

That's a terrific looking bowl! Love the spalting. Sycamore is such a nice wood to work with, and nearly always looks great. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

